#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-28
 * cyberanger wonders how this channel keeps dying
<chris4585> it was once a thriving chan
<chris4585> after it was dead that was
<cyberanger> chris4585: this sort of thing has happened, but not quite like this
<cyberanger> this isn't that one day, spring break or summer vacation
<cyberanger> it's just, well odd
<chris4585> well yeah, I guess we have plenty of people in here that could talk but just aren't
<chris4585> cyberanger, I was referring to when I first came in here... there were maybe 3 people on the nicklist..
<chris4585> 4 rather but still
<cyberanger> I remember, about the same time I joined
<cyberanger> the slump between two different leaderships
<cyberanger> back in 08
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> chris4585: that was the worst this channel has had I think, back then
<cyberanger> how's it going vychune
<vychune> good watch detective conan
<vychune> watchin
 * cyberanger is unaware of that show
<vychune> its japanese
<cyberanger> ah
<vychune> its very good
<vychune> 600 episodes
 * cyberanger is watching Next 3 Days
 * vychune doesnt know what that is
<cyberanger> it's a Movie
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1458175/
<vychune> ohh yeah
<vychune> is iit ny good?
<cyberanger> Yes, but somewhat unbelieveable
<cyberanger> perhaps moreso for me than most (I know alot of where the movie is set)
<cyberanger> most thriller movies are somewhat unbelieveable too
<cyberanger> so it works
<Xpistos> Monring all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos what up?
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> do any of you guys use google apps?
<Juzzy> ya
<cyberanger> wrst: you around?
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: today I'm in a GUI for a change, working with GIS software
<cyberanger> and it
<wrst> oh my goodness are you ill? :)
<cyberanger> and it's a pain
<wrst> ha ha :)
<cyberanger> no, GIS kinda requires a Gui, trying to overlay NOAA RIDGE data
<cyberanger> Radar data, that is
<cyberanger> later I'll tie a GPS into it
<cyberanger> this is something I've not done before (well, to this scale at least)
<cyberanger> do you know of GIS?
<wrst> vaguely cyberanger geographic info system?
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> so I'm making my hacker friendly version of Google Earth pretty much
<cyberanger> or so goes this effort
<wrst> hmm cool :)
<cyberanger> NASA made satellite imagery easy
<cyberanger> NOAA made a lot of weather data easier, but not as simple as NASA via MapServer
<cyberanger> anything to justify the advil intake I suppose ;-)
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> hey brandon1 how are you doing?
<brandon1> im good
<brandon1> how bout you?
<brandon1> ...
<wrst> doing good
<brandon1> thats cool... so are u any good at programming >>wrst
<wrst> brandon1: i know nothing about progamming :) cyberanger does
<cyberanger> wrst: more sysadmin really, I know scripting, and I know how to give really good impressions aperrently
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> well cyberanger compared to me....
<cyberanger> Go away or I will replace you with a very small shell script
<cyberanger> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/frustrations/374d/
<cyberanger> that shirt would go so well here
<brandon1> haha
<mhall119> is tennessee doing a global jam this weekend?
<wrst> hey mhall119
<wrst> cyberanger:  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<cyberanger> we never really knew about it
<cyberanger> They sent out emails to the locos the day after this months meeting
<cyberanger> I forwarded it off on the list, got nothing back
<cyberanger> so I presume no
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-29
<mhall119> :(
<cyberanger> mhall119: I'm still open to setting one up, but I've not heard of intrest, and I was late to get informed, I can bring it up at the next meeting on the 7th
<cyberanger> you're the first person to bring it up, in I think 20 days
<cyberanger> ~23 days
<mhall119> cyberanger: the 7th will be after UGJ
<cyberanger> mhall119: hence the problem
 * wrst notes that linuxman410 never hangs around for long
<cyberanger> 30 minutes of quiet wrst, and you didn't say hello
<cyberanger> usually he gets a quick hello from you, or asks if your around
<wrst> yes i'm a popular guy cyberanger :)
<brandon1> can anyone help me get my webpage running??
<wrst> brandon1: what are you trying to do?
<brandon1> im trying to get some php to send me email updates from a form
<wrst> oh goodness over my head brandon1 :)
<brandon1> hrmm
<brandon1> haha well thanks anyway
<brandon1> xD
<wrst> hmm brandon1 non of our bigtime php guys are in here right now unless thats a talent that cyberanger has
<brandon1> yea, im just starting to write web pages and im not sure if i have the code right..
<Juzzy> <-- bigtime phper
<brandon1> :D
<Juzzy> email is pretty darn simple
<Juzzy> www.php.net/mail
<brandon1> so can u help me to fix my web page?  all i want to do is get the php code to send me an email... i know its simple but for some reason mozilla ff want to download the file
<brandon1> ???
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> so thats not php at all
<Juzzy> whats the file name?
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> hi vychune
<vychune> how ya doing
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> looking for a new place to live
<vychune> why?
<chibihogoshino> the lease is up at the end of this month
<vychune> oh
<vychune> and cant renew?
<chibihogoshino> yeah but we dont want to .. its to much and not a good part of town
<vychune> oh ok
<chibihogoshino> its no longer fun
<chibihogoshino> what are you up to vychune ?
<vychune> yu yu hakusho
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> you should watch tokyo magnitude 8
<vychune> ill do that
<vychune> whats it about"?
<chibihogoshino> a earth quake in tokyo
<vychune> oh ok will do
<brandon1> hey
<brandon1> has bob been on today?
<wrst> cyberanger this has been the quietest day here in a very long time
<orias> peep
<wrst> hey orias
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-30
<vychune> whats up
<wrst> not much vychune
<vychune> same here watching detective conan again
<techMiles> hey guys
<chibihogoshino> aaa  peace and quiet ..
<chibihogoshino> vychune: you should join #timeofeve
<wrst> hey techMiles, chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> hi wrst
<chibihogoshino> i made some onigari today.. turned out quite nice
<vychune> why is that chibi
<chibihogoshino> talk anime
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> ty
<vychune> speaking of that
<chibihogoshino> that
<techMiles>  anybody have, or know someone who does have, a car for sale
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: peace and quiet on IRC, NEVER!
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> wrst: we had one day a few months ago, entire day was silent
<cyberanger> this is actually better than some others too, afternoon message
<cyberanger> usually it's evening till morning
<Xpistos> Hey did anybody know that zareason is selling ubuntu and tux case badges?
<wrst> Xpistos: didn't they used to do those for free?
<Xpistos> at system 76 they did
<wrst> ahh those are the aluminum ones
<Xpistos> but you could only get like 4
<Xpistos> right
<wrst> yeah that's right Xpistos i got some of the system 76 ones they were not that great
<Xpistos> they are aluminu ubuntu and tux
<Xpistos> and
<Xpistos> you don't have to send a sase
<wrst> yes cool might have to consider that :)
<wrst> sase?
 * wrst thinks he is missing something
<Xpistos> self addressed stamped envelope
<wrst> ahhh :)
<wrst> well crud for 1$ that's just as cheap :)
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm lusting after one of these: http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=114
<Xpistos> I need a 17 inch
<wrst> really? i'm not a real fan of 17" laptops, i mean they are great to sit on desk tables etc but for a lap not so much
<Xpistos> This is my next purchase
<Xpistos> www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=109
<Xpistos> Well I don't use a desktop
<Xpistos> I use the server and then connect with the desktop
<Xpistos> so my laptop is my "desktop" computer
<Xpistos> and my g-tablet is my laptop
<Xpistos> and of course my Droid x will be my netbook when I get it tomorrow
<Xpistos> so I guess the server is techically my 2nd purchase
<wrst> ha ha Xpistos, i have been using my phone for a netbook too :)
<wrst> that's a beast Xpistos
<Xpistos> that will take care of all my home server needs with space to expand
<Xpistos> I am upset cause I bought a 2 tb drive for my Dimension 4400 "Server"
<Xpistos> It only has pata connections so I added a PCI-SATA controller card
<Xpistos> but
<wrst> i reckon... my goodness i'm just running a little atom machine and it takes care of all of my needs :)
<Xpistos> it cannot recognize drives over 750 gbx
<wrst> what can't recognize drives?
<wrst> over 750
<Xpistos> my PCI-Sata Controller card
<wrst> ohhh gotcha
<Xpistos> When my 2 tb drive is in the RAID BIOS stalls and the computer won't boot
<wrst> ohh Xpistos i was missing some reading up above :)
<Xpistos> I am considering buying a new card without the limitation
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-31
<vychune> o/
<Dan9186> any recommendations on a simple way to do virtual machines on a terminal only install of ubuntu?
<wrst> Dan9186: virtualbox i think is not too terrible to set up, I know netritious has done it several different ways
<cyberanger> as have I
<cyberanger> but unfortunately the simplest is to install virtualbox normally, it will force xorg to also be installed, but xorg will NOT run unless you tell it to
<cyberanger> (via a command like startx)
<mhall119> qemu can be run from the terminal only I think
<mhall119> kvm if your hardware can run it
<cyberanger> extra junk on the hdd, but since it's not run, that's the only extra resource (virtualbox package depending on xorg is a bug, unfortunately, the software itself does work headless too)
<cyberanger> I loved qemu, idk why I stopped using it
<cyberanger> well, I sorta do, habit of virtualbox now
<Xpistos> morning all
<wrst> morning cyberanger, Xpistos mhall119
<Xpistos> wrat
<Xpistos> AHH
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> ha
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> man today the donuts are fresher and cheaper than usual
<cyberanger> (customer appreation day)
<Dan9186> so aside of the cheaper, that should tell you they've been slighting you all this time?
<cyberanger> Dan9186: naw, it doubles as loss of profit day
<cyberanger> and I usually came near closing too
<Dan9186> i somehow feel an immature comment is warranted there :P
<Dan9186> wrst: yeah i considered virtualbox cause i use it a lot at work, but i was looking for something a little less uh bloated i guess?
<wrst> yeah Dan9186 will your hardware do KVM?
<Dan9186> no
<Dan9186> guest only
<wrst> ahh i ran into that also, i've never used qemu on a server but have on a gui
<Dan9186> i like proxmox cause it's simple, but it was being difficult to install on that system for some reason, so i wanted to venture into other posibilities
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<vychune> chibi!!!!!!!!!!
<chibihogoshino> gao
<vychune> whats going with your connection?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-01
<chris4585> nice april fool's joke http://omgubuntu.co.uk/
<cyberanger> chris4585: I like that
<chris4585> cyberanger, did you read an article that way? it was neat
<chris4585> it took me a minute to figure out you could
<cyberanger> it's the same thing xkcd did awhile back
<cyberanger> I bet with the same code
<chris4585> yeah I was reading about that
<chris4585> probably
<wrst> good morning everyone
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> morning wrst
 * cyberanger yawns again
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger?
 * cyberanger yawns yet again
<cyberanger> well, tired
<wrst> long night?
 * cyberanger tries to stop the yawning by eating a boot
<cyberanger> try the week
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> oh well hopefully you have made money?
<cyberanger> unless I also enrolled in a CIA sleep deprivation study, I doubt it was enough to justify this odd week
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> well i've been writing documentation in my spare time when i haven't been putting a baby to sleep
<wrst> so i kinda know where you are coming from cyberanger
<cyberanger> when it carries on to a point, it becomes habit forming, a habit of being up 16 hours consistantly is one thing
<cyberanger> 24 up, 4-6 asleep, repeat
<cyberanger> (rough numbers, it wasn't quite like that, but a close example)
<cyberanger> that's becoming more of a concern (I've been able to do this so long, afraid I passed that point 10 miles ago) yesterday was more of a normal day, 9pm to 5am asleep, till midnight awake, then asleep till 7:30am
<cyberanger> so this tired feeling is because I "overslept"
<cyberanger> hopefully that can be fixed
<wrst> yeah that's not a good sign cyberanger
<cyberanger> yeah, and it's gonna be a pain to stop
<cyberanger> old habits.....
<cyberanger> they die hard
<cyberanger> (as I know, I've been trying to stop this one, only to start it back up again and again)
<cyberanger> I guess this half tired feeling is mother nature's april fools joke
<cyberanger> a bright and sunny day, after the ones I'd have love to have slept through if I could
<cyberanger> and father time pulls this stunt
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> wrst: woah, take a look at hulu
<cyberanger> and click on a video too
<cyberanger> great AFD joke
<cyberanger> In some ways I like that better than the bash websites gag
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey dudes
<Xpistos> wrst
<Xpistos> Got yelled at yesterday by the wordpress people
<Xpistos> for using a non wordpress theme
<wrst> shame on you Xpistos
<Xpistos> I found a theme I liked except for this and this and this and wound up chaning like everything.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: and why'd they yell at you for that
<Xpistos> they said non wordpress themes are malware
<Xpistos> I cried a little and promised never to do it again.
<Xpistos> I am looking at how to create my own theme now. I think I would like that better anyway.
<Xpistos> I reworked the one I was lookingat, at least for graphics
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that makes me laugh a little
<cyberanger> I can see that as true, but a blanket statement, heh
<Dan9186> oh everyone knows that blanket statments get the most done
<Dan9186> there i've jumped in and made my one comment for the day :P
<vychune> ns346
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> Dan9186: I will not work on windows
<cyberanger> flawed blanket statement (despite my best wishes)
<Dan9186> only cause you give in
<cyberanger> Dan9186: I didn't till my wallet did
<cyberanger> my own place is clear, work is a balance
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-02
<wrst> happy friday night everyone
<chris4585lappy> anyone notice the motd on freenode? lol
<chris4585lappy> wrst, have you seen a few of the new updates to unity?
<chris4585lappy> when a app needs attention the ubuntu icon turns blue like the messaging menu
<wrst> no i haven't chris4585lappy been a while since i updated looks like i need to do that tonight :)
<chris4585lappy> yes, there are a few nice things
<chris4585lappy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/five-neat-changes-in-todays-unity-update/
<wrst> chris4585lappy: about to reboot into unity and update :)
<chris4585lappy> have fun with that
<chris4585lappy> http://i.imgur.com/BwFH1.png
<chris4585lappy> also, I love this wallpaper ^ it should be default IMO
<wrst> i'm downloading now
<wrst> that is nice
<wrst> well oly 240 MB
<chris4585lappy> lol @ only
<chris4585lappy> thats half my daily bandwidth
<wrst> ha well I'm not exactly on speedy internet either
<chris4585lappy> ah
<wrst> but no download limits atleast
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> what a day
<wrst> good or bad cyberanger?
<cyberanger> good
<cyberanger> long
<cyberanger> intresting
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> ARES activation for a bike race, up at 6am, feels like it's 9pm, only shy of 6
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> whats up
<cyberanger> nothing anymore
<cyberanger> evening of rest
<vychune> im at a lan with a incompatible mac
<cyberanger> incompatable mac?
<vychune> power pc
<vychune> steam doesnt work on it
<cyberanger> ah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-03
<chris4585> wrst, somewhat good news, imo it is... 11.10 will hot ship gnome desktop
<chris4585> I'm thinking they will put unity 2d instead of gnome, which is actually great I think
<chris4585> it would be awesome if they had a desktop manager that would allow you to select what you want and don't want
<chris4585> hrm I really need to learn python..
<wrst> hmm chris4585 so you think it will be its own thing ? or still gnome based of sometype?
<wrst> chris4585: it is getting pretty nice
<chris4585lappy> wrst, yeah, right now I'm trying to beat my habit of scrolling on the desktop to go to the next desktop
<chris4585lappy> just not possible with unity
<wrst> hmm that stinks, i use that on my desktop but not on my laptop
<chris4585lappy> well, I'm not a big fan of using the key combinations to do things, but on my laptop I have to
<chris4585lappy> its just so much easy to scroll though
<chris4585lappy> easier*
<wrst> hmm wobbly windows workthats nice and to opacity on the bar is nice
<wrst> yes whe i use a mouse i prefer the center scroll
<chris4585lappy> the opacity is nice, but blur would be so much better
<wrst> yes it would be but hopefully that will come
<chris4585lappy> yep exactly
<chris4585lappy> like if the trash can could be changed to a workspace area where i could scroll I'd be more than happy
<wrst> yes i would like to be able to move the dock also
<wrst> chris4585: messing with unity some... man i tell you i think its good
<wrst> the window borders, panel, and dock i think aren't exactly matching up but i susect eventually its going to be a very beautiful desktop
<chris4585> wrst, my thoughts exactly
 * cyberanger wishes for a boxbuntu
<wrst> yeah chris4585 its really a great looking desktop
<cyberanger> at least it's easy to make a custom build
<cyberanger> and lubuntu is coming along nicely
<wrst> chris4585: the 2d deal where you are talking about qt based? still?
<chris4585> wrst, hrm yeah? the 2d stuff is qt, but it works rather nice
<chris4585> just as good as the normal unity imo
<wrst> well i'm wondering chris4585 you said they will not be shipping at gnome could they be going to some sorta qt unity thing ?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah thats what everyone is guessing for 11.10
<wrst> hmm that will be interesting i thought shuttleworth had some liking towards qt
<chris4585> yeah he does a lot apparently
<wrst> well it iss  slicker i think
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-25
<wrst> Unit193: #3
<Unit193> wrst: You sure do have 3, but good luck trying to annoy. :D
<wrst> Oh I haven't even started...
<wrst> oh speaking of annoying someone I haven't annoyed Omnifrog|laptop lately
<wrst> how you doing ?
<Unit193> I may be alive.
<wrst> well I was referring to Omnifrog|laptop Unit193 but I had gathered you were alive, or a bot ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-26
<Omnifrog|laptop> my schedule is all sorts of twisted and backwards :\
<wrst> hello Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you doing Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> totally backwards! hou about you?
<wrst> well I think I'm pretty much as I have been now that could be considered backwards I suppose
<Omnifrog> hehe
<Omnifrog> my sleep schedule got rotated 12 hour :\
<Unit193> So wait a little longer and it'll be back to normal?
<Omnifrog> yeah. getting back's not hard but but my insides don't like the shift
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: know that feeling
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-27
<twayneprice> ping wrst
<wrst> hello twayneprice
<twayneprice> hey there.  I rebuilt that server.  I'm wanting to set it back up right.  I create a user, added to sudo group and I can ssh in but I cant log into the desktop.  Ideas?
<Omnifrog> people!!!!
<wrst> twayneprice: what did you install?
<twayneprice> U12.04 x64 Desktop
<wrst> ahh so you get to the login screen and can't login?
<wrst> and twayneprice when you reinstalled you really shouldn't have had to do anything with sudoers because the first user you add during the install in ubuntu is the "admin" user
<wrst> Omnifrog: the world would be a lot easier place without people wouldn't it ;)
<Omnifrog> who would post pics of cats?
<twayneprice> I didn't add a user.  I guess the vps has a machine that is already configured.
<wrst> ahh i keep forgetting its not a bare metal install
<wrst> so i guess the question is how are you supposed to get into the desktop?
<wrst> Omnifrog: other cats maybe??
<Omnifrog> lol
<wrst> wait cats don't even like other cats
<twayneprice> wrst: I can get in with root
<wrst> hmm
<twayneprice> I looks like it is going to login but then goes back to the login
<wrst> you should be able to login to the desktop with an unprivelaged user
<twayneprice> guest user works
<wrst> well twayneprice what if you login as root and choose the option to not need to enter a password and login as the user you created?
<twayneprice> Nevermind.  I created a new user and it works fine
<wrst> ahh good :)
<wrst> because i had no clue but hated to admit it!
<twayneprice> :) Now to add plex and bitcasa back....
<wrst> good luck twayneprice i'm going back to dora the explorer for a few more minues
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-28
<wrst> hello Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> how you doing Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> I seem to have contracted the chest cold my kid  had the last couple weeks :(
<wrst> ugh that's no fun
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-30
<DJOmnifrog>  o/ o, o/ o, o/
 * cyberanger wonders if DJOmnifrog's hand is tired yet
<DJOmnifrog> nevar!
<DJOmnifrog> SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-31
<Omnifrog> hahahahahahaha   http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/03/north-korea-puts-its-war-machine-on-display/100481/
<Omnifrog> how do youuu remove a ban from IRC
<Omnifrog> this is a very quiet place. I'm really surprised there are so many lurkers and so few chatters
<Omnifrog> this must change
<Omnifrog> so I have a proposal
<Omnifrog> a live g+ hangout where anyone here can join it it will be broadcast live so everyone can listen
<Omnifrog> just a thought
<Omnifrog> pick a time
<Omnifrog> once a week
<cyberanger> Omnifrog|pond: Sunday 2am, my lunch hour
<cyberanger> (highlighting the unfortunate nature of the problem)
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> sup
<wrst> not much how are things going for you chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, alright, just busy and tiring
<chris4585> ordered a computer case, I shall receive it thursday, then I'm going to order an fx8350 and another computer case friday :)
<chris4585> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146065
<chris4585> got that because the handle and size is just amazing
<chris4585> and I kind of love NZXT
<wrst> nice chris4585
<wrst> neat looking case
<chris4585> thanks, its a small one
<chris4585> but it can hold what it needs to
<wrst> small is in :)
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> well, that is an older case, but I don't care
<wrst> cases are just cases as long as air flows and I can connect stuff I'm very happy
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> well, I got that specifically because its an matx that can if I wanted to install an itx board, enough room in the back fro cables, big fine mesh area on the side which practically acts like a window, the handle, etc...
<wrst> i have a mini itx for my freenas nice size sets on the hutch on my desk real nicely
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> I'd like to have an itx computer, but they are a tad bit expensive
<wrst> i'm using an old atom board its a little slow but works ok, zfs needs more ram is my only issue
<chris4585> ah yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-26
<wrst> hello mr frog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> doing well :) though I am a bit sick of this cold weather
<wrst> yeah nothing like blowing snow
<wrst> near the start of april
<Unit193> Not that bad here, but I also don't like the other seasons so much.
<Omnifrog> we have a spare bedroom full of old egg cartons full of seedlings under lights waiting for the last freeze to go away
<Omnifrog> hundreds of future salads and side dishes waiting to be unleashed
<Omnifrog> I will be really irritated if this cold is followed by a drought
<wrst> hopefully not
<wrst> that would really stink!
<cyberanger> wrst: near the start of april is normal for me
<wrst> what is normal cyberanger? :)
<cyberanger> snow
<cyberanger> how much did you get?
<wrst> just a bunch blowing around
<cyberanger> nice, a few inches sticking here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-27
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> Is there any UGJ planning?
<wrst> elacheche: not a lot of planning really period :\
<elacheche> :/ So there is no UGJ for you this year?
<wrst> no really we don't have the interest here
<wrst> also when you are hundreds of miles from each other it has issues for any of the normal meetups
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-28
<elacheche> wrst, Tennessee is ot bigger than Tunisia, you ca nhave a vUGJ :) using gHG :)
<wrst> :) well requires the interest to do it thats really the issue
<elacheche> Take the shot :p broadcast un email on the ml and maybe you'll find some people that wants to be part of it ;) :p :)
<wrst> cant say im realky an ubuntu evangelist
<wrst> try to helo people out when they stop by
<wrst> *help
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-23
<bwmaker> Good morning, all.
<wrst> morning bwmaker
<wrst> and I agree gnome on ubuntu is not great
<bwmaker> Yeah, it had some issues and they Ubuntu release schedule is slightly before Gnome's, it seems, so they miss out on all the new goodness until the next go-round.
<wrst> yes
<wrst> and also before they were on systemd some of the functionality was a bit harder to get to working
<bwmaker> The kernel update of the weekend borked VirtualBox for me. It's interesting how low level its dependencies are.
<Unit193> Not to 4.0 kernel?
<bwmaker> Er... I want to say .19
<bwmaker> 3.19
<bwmaker> I'm guessing the kernel wasn't "upgraded" but Fedora made some updates to their kernel packages?
<bwmaker> I'm a little unclear on what's going on there when I get a new kernel version listed in GRUB.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-24
 * Unit193 spots a while bwmaker in #fedora.
<bwmaker> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-25
<xTEMPLARx> What would make one choose fedora over cent, or vice versa
<Unit193> Fedora is actually updated, CentOS is more solid for servers.
<xTEMPLARx> So generally better for desktop use then
<xTEMPLARx> Makes sense
<wrst> howdy xTEMPLARx, Unit193
<xTEMPLARx> Heya wrst
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: just use arch its no trouble that way
<xTEMPLARx> Not a fan of arch thus far, but mostly due to impatience
<wrst> set it and forget it :)
<wrst> but the setting it takes a bit
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> wrst: Arch on the server? :P
<xTEMPLARx> Agreed WRST
<wrst> no Unit193, not on a server
<Unit193> Knew someone that did.
<xTEMPLARx> Why not?
<wrst> latest and greatest isn't always the best idea on a server is it?
<xTEMPLARx> If you're constantly updating that's usually not a good idea
<xTEMPLARx> Set it and forget it right?
<wrst> other than the updating
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> Now see
<xTEMPLARx> It's like getting married
<wrst> I wouldn't want to have an arch box then come back in 6 months and update it
<wrst> it would likely go up in smoke, but update it a couple times a week no issue
<xTEMPLARx> All the extra work nobody warned you about when you were staring longingly into your bride's eyes
<xTEMPLARx> I'm sliw typing on iPhone
<xTEMPLARx> Slow too
<xTEMPLARx> I'd use speech recognition to type but I'm at Krystal's
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> I wouldn't want to wait 6 months on any server, at the rate of openssl.
<wrst> that's a good point
<wrst> but you know what I mean
<Unit193> Yeeep.
<xTEMPLARx> [13:01] <faugusztin> Codmadnesspro: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Does-Mayonnaise-Last-as-a-Thermal-Compound/1793
<Unit193> Also, I'm unmarried.
<xTEMPLARx> And it's not even April yet
<xTEMPLARx> Bak to work with me
<xTEMPLARx> Back too
<bwmaker> I tried Arch once. Once being the keyword there. I did it just to say that I did it.
<bwmaker> I'm finding Fedora very enjoyable.
<xTEMPLARx> i used to be a redhat fanboy after I got done with slackware
<xTEMPLARx> was using redhat when they branched off to fedora
<xTEMPLARx> used fedora for a little while after that and kinda bailed on it for a little while in general
<xTEMPLARx> came back full force when ubuntu caught my eye
<xTEMPLARx> I still have (somewhere) some old redhat install cds
<xTEMPLARx> used to still have my old slackware floppies, but  I think they're gone now lol
<bwmaker> :) I didn't know about Linux until 2009. Pretty sure 8.10 was my first Linux experience. I do probably still have some Windows 3.11 floppies, though.
<bwmaker> *Ubuntu 8.10
<xTEMPLARx> :D  good old 3.11. My first solitaire emulator.
<bwmaker> Ha!
<bwmaker> My mom finally switched to a MacBook Pro. She loves it and I'm happy she's off Windows. Next time, she might be ready for Gnome.
<xTEMPLARx> i took my dad straight from windows xp to ubuntu 7 or so. he never could tell the diff
<bwmaker> I actually had a co-worker do that to his wife recently, until she tried installing an EXE.
<xTEMPLARx> my dad was installing too many EXEs, if you catch my meaning. he didn't know any better and assumed if someone sent him an email it MUST have been for him
<xTEMPLARx> so firefox on ubuntu 7 or so and he's in good shape
<xTEMPLARx> he HAS been able to break it a few times
<bwmaker> :)
<bwmaker> Does he use the software center at all?
<xTEMPLARx> but by break it, I mean he's moved his task bars to all the wrong places, and adds new ones where none should be
<xTEMPLARx> he doesn't use the software center
<xTEMPLARx> to him, the browser is his computer
<bwmaker> Yeah. My dad got an ipad and just uses it all the time. He got a smart tv, too, so he talks to it some.
<bwmaker> It's a fascinating interaction. It doesn't understand him when he says "Nascar". "D
<bwmaker> :D
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<Grammar> Intense crowd.
<bwmaker> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-26
<bwmaker> Good morning, everyone.
<wrst> good morning bwmaker
<bwmaker> How goes it?
<wrst> pretty well how are you bwmaker?
<bwmaker> Early morning. Better now with coffee. :)
<bwmaker> It's 64 and rainy here in Downtown Nashville. Looks to be a beautiful day.
<wrst> rain hasn't made it to me... yet
<bwmaker> Aren't you out on the Plateau? I remember someone here being from the Cookeville/Crossville area.
<bwmaker> Also, Gnome 3.16 is looking good. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxRLa5hTGkg
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-27
<xTEMPLARx> they who what what?
<xTEMPLARx> hah :D  using a bluetooth kb on my ipad XD
<xTEMPLARx> makes this much simpler for sure
<bwmaker> :)
<bwmaker> iPads never really caught on with me.
<xTEMPLARx> heya bwmaker
<bwmaker> Howdy.
<xTEMPLARx> see i bought mine with the caveat that I wouldn't try to force it into duty just to justify its purchase
<xTEMPLARx> just wanted to let it get in where it fit in
<xTEMPLARx> i've had this (ipad2) since it was released and have used it pretty much every day since
<xTEMPLARx> its a great browser and netflix machine :D
<bwmaker> I have a Nexus 7. I use it sometimes. My Dad's iPad, though, seems to be attached to him.
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> my wife just got herself a samsung galaxy 4 tab
<xTEMPLARx> somethin like that
<xTEMPLARx> 7" dealio
<xTEMPLARx> she's lovin' it
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I had a galaxy tab pro 8.4, great tablet and specs, samsungs software I just couldn't handle
<bwmaker> Morning!
<wrst> morning bwmaker
<|Ubik|> hmmmm
<bwmaker> Yup
<wrst> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-28
<solydxk_> hey wrst
<solydxk_> its linuxman410
<xTEMPLARx> hey it was linuxman
<xTEMPLARx> and just like that
<xTEMPLARx> he's gone :\
<wrst> They just don't hang around for long
<bwmaker> HEy wrst
<bwmaker> Resolved my VirtualBox issue with the 3.19 kernel. After some digging, found the repo version of VB was older. Grabbed the RPM from Oracle and Bob's your uncle.
<Juzzy> cool
<Juzzy> Tell Bob we said Hi
<bwmaker> Will do. :)
<wrst> bob is a god guy
<bwmaker> I like Bob.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-29
<bwmaker> Good morning. I downloaded the Thunderbird 37 beta tarball and tried starting it like I normally do other executables w/ `./thunderbird' inside the /thunderbird/ dir but it tells me the file doesn't exist. I set chmod to +x and did an ls in the thunderbird dir to ensure it was there. Any ideas? My Google foo is failing me today.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-30
<minasota> Thought?  http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-not-linux-on-windows-how-it-works/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-31
<Unit193> minasota: I don't know.  Kind of want to know what the catch is, and certainly want to know where one begins and the other ends.  Does it matter if you have linux firefox or windows?  Do you basically have to keep updates on two systems, etc?
<wrst> Unit193: from what little I read it is just bash and tools
<Unit193> wrst: As I mentioned in another channel, I was surprised Easter to find out that my uncle switched to Ubuntu and rather likes it, wished he didn't have to dual-boot but a few things only work in Windows.
<wrst> That's sweet
<wrst> I may out the new release on my laptop, but my archninstall is still clucking along so probably shouldn't mess with it
<Unit193> Hah, understandable.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-01
<minasota> Anyone use enigmail addon ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-02
<minasota> Pink Floyd lyric....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-03
<minasota> Anyone use thunderbird or any type of opengpg encryption for email?
<minasota> uh, pgp
<Unit193> Alpine+ez-pine-gpg
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-29
<cyberanger> Does anyone here blog?
 * cyberanger is starting to
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-31
<cyberanger> Happy Birthday wrst !!!
<superfly> happy happy wrst!
<cyberanger> superfly: didn't notice you were in here too
 * cyberanger spots the superfly on the wall ;-)
<superfly> :-D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-01
<minasota> what is a blog...
<minasota> Does anyone else feel anxious about technology?
<cyberanger> It varies
<superfly> cyberanger: what's your blog UR?
<superfly> *URL
<cyberanger> https://zachgibbens.org/
<cyberanger> right now that'll 403 but that'll be resolved in an hour or so
<superfly> cyberanger: I use Nikola (and have used Pelican in the past) for generating blogs and static sites.
<Unit193> We talked about that a tad, I wasn't able to say useful enough things about it. :P
<cyberanger> superfly: I don't have the first post yet, but I did get the blog itself up
<cyberanger> BashBlog atm
 * cyberanger is open to another setup if it is right for the job.
<cyberanger> Same for anyone else who wants to take a look, https://zachgibbens.org (Awaiting the first post, otherwise setup now)
<cyberanger> Currently using disqus for comments, will likely switch to a self hosted isso in the near future
<cyberanger> Since my next home blocks disqus and a lot of other sites
<cyberanger> What do you all think?
<cyberanger> (I see a bunch of hits in my log, so I know some of you looked ;-) )
<superfly> cyberanger: what self-hosted comments would you use?
<cyberanger> superfly: thinking this https://github.com/posativ/isso
 * cyberanger hasn't outright decided, just know I'd have to VPN out of China to use Disqus
<superfly> cyberanger: looks interesting
<wrst> Hmm who let superfly in here?
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<superfly> wrst: you, a long time ago
<wrst> How are things going?
<wrst> superfly: want was wrong with me ? :)
<wrst> What even
<Omnifrog> I defeated the evil Lowes customer service counter today
<Omnifrog> actually they were very helpful
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: the one in Gunbarrel?
<Omnifrog> yep
<cyberanger> should have gone north, better customer service
<cyberanger> but hey, you survived
<Omnifrog> I had a push mower that blew it's self up (2 inch hole on the side wall of the engine block)
<Omnifrog> they sent it out to a warranty service place who rejected the claim
<cyberanger> Oh wow, didn't take you out in the blast did it?
<Omnifrog> turns out, that service center created evidence that voided the warranty
<Omnifrog> but I know mowers like the back of my hand. and.... I had pics
<cyberanger> ...avoiding the warranty, yeah take pics
<cyberanger> Hate shady outfits that pull that crud
<Omnifrog> actually I dont know the back of my hand that well. I never really look it it
<Omnifrog> but it's a useful phrase
<superfly> the nice thing about Arizona? I don't need a mower 'cause there ain't no grass...
<Omnifrog> so, long story short - I walked away with a new and upgraded mower in the box
<superfly> nice!
<Omnifrog> only took 2 hours of escalating all the way up to the store manager
<superfly> :-(
<Omnifrog> hey, that's not a bab outcome
<Omnifrog> bad*
<cyberanger> superfly: Yeah, your in the sandy part of AZ
<superfly> Omnifrog: just that it took 2 hours
<superfly> cyberanger: somewhat
<Omnifrog> I would rather sped 2 hours of my time than lose 400 bucks
<superfly> true
<Omnifrog> AND I got an upgrade out of the deal
<Omnifrog> larger engine. bigger gas tank. larger rear wheels. more power. engine that hasnt exploded
<Omnifrog> win win
<Omnifrog> and variable speed drive
<Omnifrog> AND....
<Omnifrog> the warranty period stars anew starting from today !
<Omnifrog> I have 2 years of coverage again
<cyberanger> Doesn't the larger engine negate the gas tank though?
<cyberanger> variable speed drive is nice
<wrst> Nice Omnifrog , I hate going to Lowe's, the customer service always leaves a bit to be desired
<superfly> Is Home Depot any better?
<cyberanger> Eh, it's a store by store issue. The ideals of corporate america leaves a lot to be desired
<superfly> Gotcha
<Unit193> wrst: ...Really?  It's pretty good here.  Granted, TrueValue or the smaller ones are better, but big box ones here work out pretty well.  Just walk up to the old guy, not the young girl at the front if you have questions. :P
<cyberanger> I miss Valu Home Centers & Builders Square
<cyberanger> The former is local to Erie, PA (maybe regional) and the latter went belly up years ago
<Unit193> superfly: Also, might be interesteing to see your front lawn.
<Omnifrog> mine was a case of pure fraud by a 3rd party warranty servicing company though
<Unit193> Yeeeeah, not cool...
<Omnifrog> I'm just pleased that the Lowes management folks at this store recognized that it was a fraud and just gave me a new replacement
<Omnifrog> I still want to expose the fraud though
<Unit193> Indeed, sucks though. :/
<superfly> I see a april fools day prank on Google maps... play pacman
<Omnifrog> the outfit is called AltAquip out of Kennesaw GA
<cyberanger> they jumped the gun (or is your gear still set to Joburg?
<superfly> cyberanger: nope, I'm all AZ time
<Omnifrog> they are (right now) a Troy-Bilt service center
<superfly> cyberanger: I think they just rolled it out worldwide at the same time
<Omnifrog> I intend on fixing that
<cyberanger> superfly: ^ Still 20 minutes for EDT, 2h 20m for AZ I thought)
<cyberanger> Usually they check the TZ, I'm set to UTC and see the Christmas & New Years stuff 5 hours ahead of local due to that
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: heard of the firm, ugh
<superfly> Unit193: https://www.google.com/maps/@32.2315102,-110.8194039,3a,75y,172.57h,85.56t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1shjoC4SSt_VJW8S-sRdko9A!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DhjoC4SSt_VJW8S-sRdko9A%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D327.09424%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D100!7i13312!8i6656
<Unit193> There's some life-ish stuff!
<superfly> Sure, but no real grass. The people who actually have grass must pay a truckload in water bills
<Omnifrog> grass is over rated
<Unit193> ↑
<Unit193> Sure, nicer to play on when you're a kid, but no way is it worth it.
<superfly> My wife's folks installed fake grass in the back yard. It's actually really good, but it still gives me a rash -_-
<Unit193> (Note: I say this mainly because I dislike mowing, can't handle heat.)
<Omnifrog> in a suburb it's fine in small quantities. If you have pets grass in a mine field.
<superfly> ^^ what he said
<Omnifrog> on a large bit of land grass is like a parasite
<Unit193> I don't have pets or kids, or a wife, or anything. :P
 * cyberanger has spent too much time messing with dnsmasq today.
<Unit193> Ohio, so grass everywhere really.  And of course have to keep it neat.
<Unit193> cyberanger: I've used that! :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: I've got it set to use dnscrypt as the upstream, except for a list of 12k+ chinese domains, they use 114dns.com
<cyberanger> And to fix some fake A records that take the place of NXDOMAIN, and some adblocking
<cyberanger> Just need to get IPv6 working on it now.
<cyberanger> I'd head to Alaska and trade the lawn mower for a snowblower
<Omnifrog> I need to find an 80's playlist to chill out to
<cyberanger> then I would trade the snowblower for a snowboard
<Unit193> cyberanger: I don't really want to have to shovel the roof, but I've done that before anyway.
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Pandora?
<Omnifrog> No !
<Unit193> pianobar?
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Spotify
<Omnifrog> um, NO
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: 8-Track?
<Unit193> Isn't that one dead?
<Omnifrog> I have my own music collection thank you
<Unit193> Ah!  Google Music!
<cyberanger> Unit193: Yeah, since the late 70's
<Omnifrog> no, 20 years of collecting
<Unit193> Hah, and I meant the site.  My grandpa had 8tracks.
<Unit193> Records don't count as dead since they still make players, and a record shop recently opened where my sis lives, in IN.
<cyberanger> I think I have two but no player
<cyberanger> I do have a few records and can play them at least
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: got Roxanne by The Police on that playlist?
<Omnifrog> of course
<Omnifrog> the playlist (music collection) is almost 2 TB in size
<Omnifrog> I was 30 years old when Napster came out >.>
 * cyberanger had the radio on too loud to hear that...<whistles innocently />
<Omnifrog> I don't really care for Roxanne that much though
<Omnifrog> I used to a long time ago
<superfly> You mean Roxette?
<Omnifrog> o.0
<superfly> You were talking 80s music... but then again, I think Roxette was more 90s, hey?
<superfly> Oh, 1986-on, not too off target.
<cyberanger> Yeah, Bowie's Rebel Rebel is playing here now (seems fitting considering I'm loading up on censorship circumvention tools while it's playing)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-27
<cyberanger> Wrst ^^^ ;-)
<wrst> Unit193: the top icons extension, or just use ubuntu gnome and it works
<wrst> or I should say ubuntu 17.10
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-28
<Unit193> Ah, so icons then.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-29
<wrst> but Unit193 them trying to do away with tray icons is all elitist and dumb of them I think
<Unit193> "These things are silly, all over the place, and take up too much room."
<wrst> Unit193: looked at plasma (kde) lately?
<wrst> I think it is better than gnome
<Unit193> I mean, I'm aware that it still exists?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-31
<Omnifrog> grr
<Omnifrog> VLC. I thought you were my friend
<cyberanger> What'd VLC do?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-01
<Omnifrog> it randomly studers into a loop and then locks everything up
<Omnifrog> unless I can get to a tty and kill it quick enough
<Omnifrog> otherwise it's a hard reboot
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-26
<netritious> Howdy
<Unit193> Hellos.
<netritious> how are things Unit193?
<netritious> Howdy. thought I would swing by during daylight hours lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-27
<Unit193> netritious: You keep coming around and seemingly nobody is here.
<netritious> the nature of IRC I guess Unit193
<netritious> So does anyone have thoughts on snapd?
<Unit193> Not nice ones.
<Unit193> Wesley likes it well enough though, so there's that.
<netritious> lol
<netritious> I'm sitting on the fence about it.
<netritious> still seems a bit buggy to me, but my favorite container software is moving solely to snap only.
<netritious> in 18.04 you can install LXD with apt or snap, but in 20.04 will be snap only.
<Unit193> I use lxc, or every so often use it at least.
<netritious> Haven't used lxc since 14.04. good stuff though, and as you probably already know, LXD is built with/from? lxc libs.
<netritious> I was under the impression when I moved to LXD that LXC was to be deprecated soon.
<Unit193> Yes but as noted it's no longer packaged, so no point in me trying it now. :>
<netritious> "And that was a lie" - Maury
<Unit193> autopkgtest uses lxc as the backend, at least for me.
<netritious> ^In reference to my last statement heh
<Unit193> With how certain things (chromium, etc) are moving to snap only, I interpret it as Ubuntu throwing in the towl and admitting they no longer have the manpower to maintain Ubuntu.
<netritious> but I thought snap was a Canonical/Ubuntu thing? like they started it?
<Unit193> Yes.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-28
<netritious> not sure I understand the corelation of other, non-Ubuntu projects moving to snap correlates to ubuntu throwing int he towel?
<netritious> I don;t disagree that they may be throwing int he towel
<netritious> just not 100 on what you meant there, and sorry for the typos, one handed atm, food, hungry...lol
<Unit193> Right, so some/a lot of snaps are maintained by Ubuntu or Canonical people, as they bundle libraries and whatnot it's a bit easier to just cram everything in.  Certain packages such as lxd, chromium, firefox, etc got exemptions so the latest version is maintained in LTS releases.  They are now dropping packages because one has to put a little more effort in to it in order to get it working on some
<Unit193> versions of system libraries (eg with firefox and rust, sometimes the version of rust is too old so either needs updated or aspects disabled.)
<netritious> is distributing via snap easier than building a package for distribution via apt?
<netritious> I've only built one package for apt and I cheated and used checkinstall? i think that was it, and I have no idea how snap packages are built.
<Unit193> You don't have to worry about versions of libraries (or patched libraries) or anything like that, so it's a bit more of a careless process, IMO.
<netritious> i do get the point of snap, and being able to isolate different versions of the same lib....
<netritious> oic, that's what you mean by throwing in the towel?
<Unit193> This makes packaging node stuff much more simple as you can bundle all the node stuff into one snap, this also means you can easily have many different versions of openssl and I'd hesitate to trust all snap maintainers to keep up with that.
<netritious> good point
<netritious> s
<Unit193> netritious: I kind of read that as "We can no longer properly maintain chromium, so we'll just use this bundled squashfs version and call it 'good enough'"
<Unit193> Now, snaps do usually link to some system libraries, from what I understand.  So while I'm not sure if any do bundle openssl, there doesn't seem to be any restrictions preventing that from happening, as noted in the whole 'malware' event.
<netritious> wait, there was a malware event? related to snap? how did I miss that lol
<Unit193> Someone found malware in the appstore, seems the general answer to it was "It's up to users to review what they install", IIRC?
<netritious> that is messed up
<netritious> to leave to end users
<netritious> brb in 10-20
<netritious> store run
<Unit193> Only thing I'm finding, they removed it.
<Unit193> https://itsfoss.com/snapstore-cryptocurrency-saga/ I'm not sure if it was this or not, if it was then they did indeed remove the offending snaps.
<netritious> b
<netritious> interesting read
<Unit193> So until verified, I'll rescend the statement about 'malware'
<netritious> still sneaky though
<Unit193> And something Debian's ftp-masters wouldn't have approved.
<Unit193> So: My time with Ubuntu seems a bit limited, if they push anything I use to snap only I'll either maintain it in a PPA myself, or move to Debian.  Until then, I'll be more than happy to help Xubuntu and continue MOTU'ing it up.
<Unit193> netritious: So, how about you?
<Unit193> I've ranted more than enough for a while. :P
<netritious> still on the fence.
<netritious> well I don;t mind that :D
<netritious> I mean, ubuntu /is/ the defacto cloud os
<netritious> kind of hard for me to avoid
<netritious> and as long as ubuntu/canonical can be diligent with some sort of review process, shouldn't be worse than andrid eco system lol
<netritious> *android
<netritious> idk, again, undecided
<netritious> i've actually been getting ready to try freebsd again, or maybe openbsd
<netritious> but both of those projects have a whole different set of problems
<Unit193> Well, Ubuntu is easier than Debian to contribute to, since I can upload anything that is in universe and don't have to stick to my own packages, but other than that Debian is pretty great.
<netritious> I agree, I liked Debian the last time I tried, and was able to accomplish things I couldn't with Ubuntu
<netritious> so. many. choices. ugh. lol
<netritious> I also think it's weird that backports are enabled by default on ubuntu. when did that happen?
<netritious> IIRC backports aren't as throughly scrutinized
<Unit193> They're not enabled by default, they're just in sources.list by default.  Also Ubuntu backports aren't really a thing except for those few people that can self-review, which is pretty awful if you ask me...
<Unit193> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format#NotAutomatic_and_ButAutomaticUpgrades
<netritious> hm, could have sworn that I had to comment out backports in sources.list
<Unit193> Yes, because it is listed, but pinned at 100, basically.
<netritious> ah ok. thanks for clarifying
<Unit193> Sure thing, that doc has the specifics.
<netritious> I wonder what role if any CI/CD has in moving to snap. I wonder what part of the build process is different. maybe I just need to get my hands dirty and build a snap package lol
<netritious> snort via snap anyone?
<netritious> forgot the /s
<netritious> ah so snap adds transactional capabilties...you can roll back a package to an earlier version.
<netritious> supposedly more easily than apt
<netritious> still, seems like a lot of trade off...slower perfomance, more disk space, weird permission issues, etc.
<netritious> also, snap reminds me a lot of bedrock linux
<netritious> which until just now I didn't realize was still in development
<Unit193> Also: Someone in the KDE channel remarked that GTK stuff doesn't take into consideration themes, so GTK snaps look awful in KDE?
<netritious> hm
<netritious> I wonder if this is going to turn out like ubuntu touch where it's a pretty good idea, but to many hurdles to actually pull it off.
<netritious> good morning
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-31
<wrst> Dang missed netritious
